

Ask HN:  Where is the Tivo social network? - conquest

For many years now I've been wondering when the Tivo social network would show up.  Why hasn't Tivo, DirecTV, Comcast, someone with the content built one?<p>http://blog.louisgray.com/2008/06/tivo-is-zero-on-social-web-its-time.html
======
mikeryan
Comcast bought one (Plaxo) and BTW Comcast is the only company you've
mentioned who owns content. Comcast is also active in pursuing a new
recommendation and rating systems similar to your post - its going to be
rolled into new versions of their guide and interactive tv strategies. The
hard part about this is that Comcast is glacially slow and deploying something
like this. (By "this" I mean new set-top-box based interactive technologies -
they're not really looking to deploy these apps as a "two-screen" experience)

But I think what most content providers are looking for are ways to leverage
existing social networks (twitter and facebook come up a lot) as opposed to a
new type of social network.

Oh and BTW Tivo's popularity is dropping precipitously and not a good example
right now most people are switching to cable provider DVRs (especially if they
start implementing network DVRs)

[http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/11/24/tivo-
loses-314000-subsc...](http://tvbythenumbers.com/2009/11/24/tivo-
loses-314000-subscribers-worst-quarterly-subscriber-fall-yet-now-
below-3-million/34484)

~~~
conquest
Instead of "own the content" I should have said tv usage data ( season passes,
what's recorded, etc ). Too bad these companies aren't into sharing their data
and providing open apis like netflix.

They would be smart in leveraging existing social networks like facebook. The
only good facebook integration I've seen is visual bookshelf.

